# our Anatolian Cricket had her puppies!



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Cricket had her puppies! It's been a little disappointing for me~ we've never done puppies before and I was so excited, but then two weeks before they were born I broke my hip and became wheelchair bound. So I've seen the puppies when my son brings them in to the house for me to cuddle but I've not gotten to see the puppies nearly as much as I would like. Thats why I've not put pics up before now. I had to wait for someone else to take the pics for me.

BUT OMG ARE THEY CUTE!!!! Three weeks old now!









I don't know how I'm not going to keep them all!! But my husband already gets twitchy when I hold up more than one puppy and say "I'm keeping you, and you, and you and you!"

More pics of them and contact info if you want to buy one on my website
http://thereddragonsden.com/lgds.htm

I'm so excited about the puppies and hopefully by the time they become more mobile I will too! I want to play with the puppies!


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Aw cute!


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh that would drive me insane to have cute wittle squishy faced puppies and not be able to cuddle them at all hours !!!! You deserve to keep at least TWO for what you've been thru !


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

very cute


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

CHERYL YOUR OK!!! with you being north i was beginning to wonder when you would turn up, have been going up to Hamilton to help out a few weekends sence it happend, glad your ok, did you get hurt in the storm or what happend? 

thoughs puppies are just TOO CUTE< if i could slip one un noticed into the back yard i would SOO get one lol,


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Cheryl found out about her hip not long before the storm and declined DH's and my offer to bring the winch over and get her down to her storm shelter in the basement LOL I mean, we had a safety harness to strap her in the wheelchair and everything! :angel: If there is a next time, we're bringing a straight jacket and some Ace and she's going down! :lookout:

I heard Hamilton got it bad, I had relatives who lived there years ago and my paternal grandparents are buried in Phil Campbell... There's sections of town I no longer recognize and it was the older part, too...


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I didn't know you were worried~ I'm sorry!
Im fine~ like carol says we came through the storms fine~ there were some very scary moments sitting in my wheel chair at the top of the stairs staring down at my storm shelter at the bottom of the stairs!! Naturally it was the first day they left me alone after the surgery to put the screws in my hip and no one expected those storms to be that bad~ afterword I thought they'd never leave me alone again! I have really great family and friends who take good care of me.

There is another thread in the families section about preparing for your own disability that I started in the hospital the night I had the surgery that explains most of how this happened, but the short dirty version is we don't really know~ we speculate I got a stress fracture when I was kicked by a cow back in December, in March it started hurting so I may have broken it through then, or it may have broken through during the month of Dr visits, physical therapy, and sucking it up because they couldn't find anything wrong with my hip until April 16 when they did an MRI and sent me to the ER in a panic because I was walking on a broken hip. It's been a very frustrating couple months here~ again...I'm very lucky I have really great family and friends who take good care of me.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

good good, i wasnt sure what part of the North you were in, Hamilton and Hackleburg is were we have been going to help, Hackleburg is basically gone, hamiltion got hit around the edges, glad you and yours are ok,


----------



## Mrs. Mucket (Apr 22, 2010)

Adorable puppies! I would want to keep them all too! Hope you recover quickly Cheryl.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm so sorry about your hip and, of course, the storm adventure. When we built this house we made sure the door openings were all handicap accessible, the hall closet is built for a dumbwaiter, and the staircase is 4' wide in case we ever need a chair lift. Adorable puppies. Almost makes me want one.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh you have to keep at least one  They are so cute! 

I hope your feeling better. How did you break your hip? Not tripping over animals I hope. 

Is that the going rate for LGDs there? I need to move there lol, you can barely get $150-200 here for beginning trained 4 months olds with 2 sets of shots, parents with good hips etc.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Depends on the breed of LGD. GPs are a lot cheaper here than Anatolians. I've seen Cricket work and see why they're worth more. She's all business and makes no bones about it (literally!) while Cheryl's GP is more bark than bite. He is learning, though. They're making an unbeatable team!


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks for the compliments Carol! One of the girls is on hold now too~ so it looks like I'll be able to make back what I spent on the stud fee!

And Thai~
I used Buddy as the the stud even thought his OFA wasn't done (he walks and runs fine, he just hasn't spent the money to have the hips certified) because the stud with his OFA done that I found within a few hundred miles wanted a $1500 stud fee and I had to agree not to sell a puppy for less than $1200 with limited registration (spay neuter contract).


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Cute puppies and congratulations...good looking litter!


----------

